# In WinAmp::Play RealMedia [.rm,.rmvb,etc.] & QuickTime [qt,.mov,.m4v,.m4p,.m4b] files



## imdbest (Aug 4, 2006)

> In WinAmp:lay RealMedia [.rm,.rmvb,etc.] & QuickTime [qt,.mov,.m4v,.m4p,.m4b] files



Since WinAmp, one of the most popular Media (mostly Audio) Player don't directly support the RealMedia & QuickTime formats.
So here are few ways to LEGALLY tweak Winamp settings for playing the popular RealMedia & QuickTime Formats in the very popular WinAmp.

For RealMedia Formats

_Note : These methods require Real Alternative to be installed, no need of Real Player, uninstall it & install Real Alternative._
RealAlternative LiNK

Method#1. DSHOW Including Real Media PLUG-IN
*Open WinAmp. Now add the proper extensions to the DirectShow decoder:
Preferences (Ctrl-P) > Plugins > Input > Double Click "Nullsoft DirectShow Decoder..." > add ";RA;RM" (no quotes) to the end of the extension list.*
_Note: This wouldn't work for RAM Playlist. It plays RA & RM extension files. For playing all kind of RealMedia Files follow Second Method_
--------------------------------------------------

Method#2. Installing A Legal WinAmp Plug-in (Plays all RealMedia)
*-=-=-=Tara's Real Audio Input Plugin v1.0.3b for Winamp=-=-=-
Tara's input plugin allows Winamp to play real audio, real video, real jukebox, mpegs, live rtsp/pnm streams, and many other formats. Successfully tested with Real Player 6/7/8/G2 on Win9x/ME/NT/2K/XP.  
Features:
>Supports all Real audio & video formats enabling them to be played in Winamp. 
>Winamp can save Real Audio files to wav format (even RMX files). 
>If your connection is broken while playing a Real audio/video file, Tara automatically reconnects & begins from where it left off.
> If a particular file type registered to this plugin is played for the first time (like AVI), the plugin automatically downloads the necessary codecs. 
>The files types that Winamp associates with this plugin can be changed via the tara.ini file
>Tara now remembers the last size used for the video window.

*
Its Link....DOWNLOAD Here......Know More 73KB
--------------------------------------------------
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
For QuickTime Formats

_Note : These method#1 require QT Alternative to be installed not QuickTime but if you use iTunes,etc. and can't uninstall QuickTime then use method#2._
QTAlternative LiNK

Method#1. DSHOW Including QuickTime PLUG-IN
*if you don't need QuickTime Player to be installed, uninstall it (assuming it was installed in the first place), install QT Alternative, and add ;MOV to Winamp's DirectShow Decoder extension list 
Preferences (Ctrl-P) > Plugins > Input > in_dshow > config. (note: latest in_qt supports qt, mov, m4v, m4p, m4b)*
--------------------------------------------------

Method#2. If u need Quicktime & can't install QTAlternative
*use the Nullsoft in_qt.dll plugin for MOV support. Note, you may need to disable built-in vis (spectrum/beatvis) to avoid a crash.*
in_qt.dll plugin for MOV support Link....DOWNLOAD Here......  65.6KB
--------------------------------------------------
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## thecyclone2k (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, this seems good, this will save more space and clutters.


----------



## Venom (Aug 4, 2006)

easy on the formatting !


----------



## iMav (Aug 4, 2006)

the only drawback i found when i used this is that winamp responds slowly when u start playing these files ... btw this plugin has been around for a long time


----------



## ninad_mhatre85 (Aug 5, 2006)

best player is media player classic loads faster and plays many formats


----------



## rohan (Aug 5, 2006)

i just wanna play 3gp... i don't know why even real doesn't play it now... it connects to the net to download some software to play it but says it found nothing


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 6, 2006)

Use VLC player and play any thing. Why bother with Tweaking.


----------



## sujithtom (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice guide dude. Hope Winamp will be fast as ever after these tweak.

P.S: I hear somewhere that Real/QuickTime Alternative is illegal.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 18, 2006)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> P.S: I hear somewhere that Real/QuickTime Alternative is illegal.



no, i dont think they are illegal


----------

